# hamburg show weather



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

in the mid to high 80s, humid and chance of rain showers. 
just a heads up of what to expect.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Get there early to buy frogs and salamanders. Bring a cooler to put them in. You will be in great shape.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

still waiting to read more vendors' posts about what they may bring....I promised to buy lunch for Pa.Walt...so will be there....and I owe Mike S some $$$ for the bean beetles from last show--Ron never paid you! Hope its not a long wait in line....


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Frogs 'n' Things will be there with froggy AC. Lots of available darts and supplies listed here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=240666



Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Parked here at 7 - time for a quick nap


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Very bearable today. Maxed out at 87F. Froggy ac kept everyone in range. Great seeing y'all. 


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

No froggy a/c,but lots of fans blowing around,along with my small fan,and it was very bearable.Brought a giant cooler w/many cool packs just in case the frogs stressed. Thanks to all who came out in the heat/humidity today! See you in August-in the heat/humidity again!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

hey ron cross your fingers. maybe like last year in august it will be bearable.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The show was nice for June. Judy, pay the money to Ron not me. I told him it was his for delivering the food. 

I'll be at the Aug. 1 Hamburg show but most of my animals will probably be in the cooler.


----------

